# Law and Gospel Preaching at my church



## turmeric (Jun 24, 2008)

This sermon was preached by our assistant pastor Eric Costa at Intown Church in Portland, OR this last Sunday.

http://www.intownchurch.com/audio/20080622.mp3


----------

